# How do you maintain the Sparkles?!



## Dan430 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi,

im not sure if this has been discussed or not! But i would like to start it with some good discussion on how do you maintain your mirror finished Stainless Steel Beauty?

How do you get rid of the small fine scratches from the drip tray? and how do you keep it shinny? Beside wiping it constantly!

reason being found out i have some fine scratches on the drip tray and i would like to know how do you get rid of it? what to use and how u would do it? my Fine scratches definition is i run my nails through it, and it doesn't get caught. now i just put a cloth over the drip tray to prevent more scratches!

Thanks


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I can't tell you how to get rid of scratches on the drip tray (or cup warmer on the top) but my top tip to avoid making them worse is to buy a sheet of "Cookamesh" so the bottoms of your cups don't scratch the metal.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

For the stainless .... I have a selection of graded polishes ... Depending on the scratch size you start with the finest that will remove it and replace it with finer scratches and keep going finer until it's a mirror again.

if it's chrome, thdm forget it .... Send it off to be rechromed .... I have a 9y/o e61 that the chrome is now coming off ???? Nice brass look though, must send that off to be re done .... BUT ... All monies spent tarting it up is money from the dual boiler fund !!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

For keeping the stainless steel polished use an e-cloth and water.

Forget cleaning products they are expensive and can cause abrasions.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

microfibre cloths, one slightly damp and one dry


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I used Tableau stainless steel cleaning mousse before it became unavailable. Now I use method Stainless steel cleaner (with an e cloth) and clean e cloth to polish.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Method-Stainless-Steel-Surface-Cleaner/dp/B0036TGO0W/ref=sr_1_1_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1464792967&sr=8-1&keywords=method+stainless

I think it's available from Robert Dyas and some supermarkets.


----------



## jpaul__ (Feb 19, 2016)

have been using an equivalent French product to tableau this when you use it on s/steel gives some black oxide residue on the cloth.

I have read some stainless has a varnish applied, which I think these products may irreversibly remove, so may then need cleaning more regularly, also not very effective at water stains , so I wondered if lemon juice / descaler would help in combination.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

jpaul__ said:


> have been using an equivalent French product to tableau this when you use it on s/steel gives some black oxide residue on the cloth.
> 
> I have read some stainless has a varnish applied, which I think these products may irreversibly remove, so may then need cleaning more regularly, also not very effective at water stains , so I wondered if lemon juice / descaler would help in combination.









Lemon juice/descaler for cleaning machines...no.

The treatment on stainless is mostly Silicon based and the 2 products I mentioned renew this coating, to reduce finger marks and dirt coming back.

P.S. I am not sure the product/s you link to is anything like Tableau?


----------



## jpaul__ (Feb 19, 2016)

I had also seen the tableau / Dyas reference in a earlier link and at the time was sceptical about the silicon component coming into

contact with foodstuffs on the cup warmer surface (although I would always wipe off machine with soapy cloth anyway)

I could not confirm that silicon (oil) is mostly the varnish that might be used on new machines.

yes the product I linked has no silicon, but is non-abrasive , but for tableau, like car wash liquids that have dual purpose with an inbuilt wax I am a bit sceptical on their dual purpose effectiveness, so I will probably now add a mineral oil wipe which some threads recommended.

there are a number of threads that do talk about using lemon juice so I do not think it is an anathema and might act quicker on the water stains I had (on a 2nd hand machine that had not been cleaned in a long time)


----------

